# $100 Spacelander



## imfastareyou (Apr 20, 2010)

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/bik/1701692033.html



dunno.  dunno.

and he's offering to send a mo for twice the price and I can keep the other 1/2!  how can I go wrong?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 20, 2010)

scam warning i would suspect.  watch out....


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 20, 2010)

No way he would sell it that cheap! He knows the brand name of the bike and obviously has I-net access,so he knows what one is worth. It's a scam,he'll probably want a deposit sent to a po box or some other bs. 

Pat


----------



## Bikephreak (Apr 26, 2010)

Scam, Scam, Scam... Walk away.


----------



## dopehead (May 10, 2010)

was the guy from washington.. what he does is he has fake checks from citybank of  chicago but there unsigned. hoping you will forge it... when this happened i called the bank that the check was drawn from and was advised the only worthwhile use for it was firestarter. he says there certified bank checks.  the only thing in that scam certifiable is the mans lack of brains


----------

